# details about aggressive male i forgot to give



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

*what should i do with this betta?*

right so dagg spawned two weeks ago and maybe too soon i introduced another female of which he attacked..in fact two females ive introduced to him, he attacked both. since then, both have died..would it be best to isolate and condition him without him seeing any other bettas?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: what should i do with this betta?*

If he has killed two females there is a chance he will kill others regardless of conditioning.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: what should i do with this betta?*

I don't know your set up, but I would place a female inside a jar in the spawning tank for a few days, 3-4, and let him work out some of the aggression. I would also feed a very small amount every other day. Then I would place the female you intend to spwan in a jar in the tank for at least 24 hours, maybe 48 and stick to the low feed schedule. He should be almost exhosted by the time he actually gets at a female. I would also leave the jar in the breeding container in a corner furthest from the nest. She can hide there and he will chase but go all the way back to the nest to entice her.

Majerah1 may be correct if he beats the snot out of the female after using my method. If so retire him or re-home him. I really don't think what you described is due to a lack of conditioning.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: what should i do with this betta?*

i really hope its not something bad..he spawned 3 weeks ago so he must be "fine" or just not ready or not liking the females im choosing...i'll try what you suggested..but im think if he spawned once, he'll spawn again..he's torn a piece of tail of both females i had with him..the one died because of a swimbladder disorder and the other one, i dont know why..but im going to keep trying. at least with the least impressive females


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

one, when ive got a female in (in her jar of course) he does flare. but only for the first ten minutes then he goes and does his own thing. once in awhile he will flare and etc.. so after 2 days of separation i release her and he'll chase her and nip and etc..its only after his spawn three weeks ago that he's ripped chunks out 2 females tails..but in his spawn he didnt build a nest. only after the female jumped out the jar that he started building and not again since then...so maybe the females arent ready and he can sense it? if he has gotten too aggressive then i'll just "retire" him as suggested and look after him like i would with the others


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Merged the 2 threads.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, Susan.


----------

